# should i study in pakistan or go to america?



## Cheeseburger (Feb 23, 2012)

hey...i am trying to decide whether to go to america for my future medical studies or stay here in pakistan.i just have a handful of options like agakhan, dow in pakistan.i have decided to do bachelors in any medical/health related field in america from george mason or any good university.i might go for a physicians assistant program after that.any idea how the american scene is different from pakistan?i want solid pros and cons.hurry please!


----------



## naeemnawaz09 (Jun 25, 2012)

*pakistan*

if you really want to become a doctor who is cashed, then you should go to america.but if you want to live a healthy balanced life, stay here.


----------



## retroguy02 (Jan 28, 2010)

depends on your goals. if you want to be in any health/medical related field and your main objective is to land a job in the US, then definitely go for an american university - but there's a HUGE difference between a physician assistant and a physician proper (in terms of education and pay). if your main goal is to be a practicing medical doctor, then both Aga Khan and Dow are excellent choices within Pakistan. 

Due to visa restrictions it's quite hard for Pakistani medical graduates, even those with high scores, to secure a job in the US today (back in the 90s so many doctors from here got jobs in the US), but I know many recent Aga Khan graduates who were able to secure residences in the US.


----------

